# Lysine overdose?



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Frankie got hold of a bag of "lysine treats" and ate a dozen or so. Of course it's 2200 and we can't get our vet. There are 250mg of lysine per treat. The bag says to seek vet attention in case of accidental overdose, but doesn't say what an overdose might be. So.... Should I be concerned that a 9 lb adult cat ate several thousand mg of lysine?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This is supposedly a vet answering the same exact question:

http://www.justanswer.com/cat-health/48yly-cat-just-ate-large-number-lysine-treats-possibly.html


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'm now in a position to confirm the linked information. We just returned from taking Frankie to a 24hr clinic and animal poison control who said the same thing, maybe an upset stomach, vomiting, diarrhea. Apparently a 9lb adult cat in otherwise good health would have to eat several hundred lysine treats before reaching a potential toxic level. I feel like a fool for letting Frankie have access to such things, especially given his eating habbits!


----------

